# Codex Alimentarius



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2009)

Mir ist vor paar Tagen eine eMail zugeflattert, die ich erstmal für Schwachsinn abgetan und gelöscht habe.

Darin ging es um eine Unterschriftensammlung, um gegen einen, am 31.12.2009 in Kraft tretenden Gesetzesentwurf, zu protestieren.

In dieser eMail hieß es, dass dies ein Gesetz ist, welches festlegt, dass

biologische Nahrung bestrahlt werden muss,
Genfood in biologischer Nahrung nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
Genfood überhaupt nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
beinahe alle homöopathischen Mittel vom Markt genommen werden müssen,
alle Heilkräuter verboten werden müssen,
die meisten alternativen Heilweisen und Heilverfahren verboten werden müssen
usw.
Ich dachte mir: Quark! Das ist doch zu verrückt und zu krass, um wahr zu sein. Und löschte die Mail.

Heute flatterte mir noch eine Mail zum gleichen Thema zu, wo ich aus reiner Neugier mal weitergelesen und bisschen rumgegoogelt habe. Und ich stellte fest: Diese Vereinigung oder das Konzept gibts seit 1893. Wurde dann 1918 ausser Kraft gesetzt und 1962 wieder eingeführt. Und scheinbar tüftelt dieses Gremium tatsächlich so einen Entwurf aus, der die oben genannten Richtlinien - und noch mehr - durchsetzen soll:



> *Die neuen Richtlinien gleichen einem Massenmord*
> 
> Einmal in Kraft getreten, sind die Codex-Richtlinien vollkommen unwiderruflich. Die baldige Einführung wurde u. a. für folgende Normen vorgeschlagen:
> 
> ...



*Quelle und Verweise:* http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/codex...ntarius-ia.html

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück ist das nichts offizielles... den es ist nur das Zentrum für Ernährungsheilkunde... also nichts weiter als ein paar Spinner...


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2009)

Die verlinkte Seite veröffentlichte lediglich den Artikel. Da steckt scheinbar schon noch mehr dahinter, denn du kannst zB unter http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/ im Bereich "About Codex" nachlesen, wer und was hinter diesem "Codex Alimentarius" alles steht.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Mai 2009)

Das kann ich jetzt nicht glauben!

Wenn unsere Politiker beschliesen, dass unser Essen nicht mehr "Gesund" sein darf, dann unterschreib ich dir auch jede andere Verschwörungstheorie blind!

Also ehrlich! Lebensmittel bestrahlen um die Vitamine kaputt zu machen! Wie KRANK ist das??


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ... also nichts weiter als ein paar Spinner...



Wie spectrumizer schon geschrieben hat, ist das nur ein Artikel "über" diesen Codex. Die Organisation, welche sich damit beschäftigt bzw. der Urheber ist, stellt eine Unterorganisation der WHO dar. Hier kann man zwar ebenfalls von ein paar Spinnern sprechen, diese haben allerdings ziemlich große Hebel in den Händen mit denen sie im Sandkasten anständig umrühren können.

Das Thema generell finde ich mittlerweile schon sehr bedenklich. Nicht unbedingt diesen Codex allein, aber die Masse an Gefahren die in der heutigen Zeit mit Nahrung verbunden ist. Momentan stellt das alles noch kein so großes Problem dar, allerdings könnte das bei einer Verschärfung der momentanen Krise schon ernster werden. Was ich damit meine ist z.B. die zunehmende Zentralisierung der Nahrungsmittelquellen. Große Unternehmen sorgen dafür, dass bei Lidl, Aldi, Real etc. die Regale gefüllt sind und das Gros der Menschen kauft momentan dort ein. Sollte diese zentrale Versorgung allerdings aus diversen Gründen nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten werden können, sieht es ziemlich schnell finster aus. In den letzten Jahren haben wir nämlich zugesehen wie ein kleiner Bauernhof nach dem Anderen auf dem Land zu Grunde geht, diese waren allerdings das Rückgrat für eine dezentrale Versorgung mit Nahrungsmitteln. Die Abhängigkeit von Großkonzernen steigt somit immer mehr und man kann Dingen wie sie oben von spectrumizer beschrieben werden nicht mehr ohne weiteres aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2009)

Was soll denn das Ziel dieser Verordnung sein? Dass wir alle an Unterernährung sterben? Ich seh da irgendwie keinen Sinn...


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was soll denn das Ziel dieser Verordnung sein? Dass wir alle an Unterernährung sterben? Ich seh da irgendwie keinen Sinn...



Das kann man sich bei der WHO des öfteren fragen. Warum werden europäische und amerikanische Agrarprodukte in Kenia subventioniert obwohl die dortige Produktion den einheimischen Bedarf decken würde? Warum entzieht man den dortigen Bauern somit die Lebensgrundlage weil sie ihre Produkte nicht so billig verkaufen können wie die subventionierten importierten? Die WHO ist kein Altroistenverein, hier sitzen Großkonzerne mit drin, die ganz klare Ziele verfolgen.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Also mal ganz davon abgesehen das sich das ganze eh nicht durch setzen lassen würde (warum sollte die Politik der Wirtschaft ans Bein pissen wo doch beide wie ein altes Ehepaar sind?!), ist das was dort gefordert wird völlig an der machbaren Realität vorbei. Noch dazu ist der Nutzen mehr als fraglich.

Wenn ihr mich fragt...die ganze Aktion entlockt mir nur ein müdes Lächeln...aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was soll denn das Ziel dieser Verordnung sein? Dass wir alle an Unterernährung sterben? Ich seh da irgendwie keinen Sinn...


Kurz: Leute durch Nahrung krank machen und krank halten. Ziel: Profit.



> *USA unterstützt Pharmainteressen*
> 
> Die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika sind klar das dominierende Land hinter der Codex-Agenda. Ihr vordringliches Ziel ist es, den multinationalen Interessen der Pharma-, Agrar- und Chemieriesen nachzukommen. Auf der jüngsten Versammlung in Genf (30. Juni bis 4. Juli 2008) wurde den USA der Vorsitz der Codex-Kommission zugesprochen.3 Man wird unsere gesundheitliche Selbstbestimmung nun noch schärfer beschränken, weiterhin Falschinformationen und Lügen über Nährstoffe und genmanipulierte Organismen verbreiten und gleichzeitig stillschweigend nach Bevölkerungskontrolle streben.
> 
> Andere Länder glauben irrtümlich, dass den USA bei der Nahrungsmittelsicherheit die fortschrittlichsten Technologien zur Verfügung stünden. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum die Codex-Kommission weiterhin von den USA dominiert wird: Was sie auch verlangen, ihre Verbündeten (Australien, Argentinien, Brasilien, Kanada, Indonesien, Japan, Malaysia, Mexiko, Singapur und die EU) ziehen praktisch immer mit.





> *Der Plan: Bevölkerungskontrolle*
> 
> Seit 1995 verfährt die US-amerikanische Gesundheitsbehörde FDA nach der rechtswidrigen Methode, die US-Lebensmittelgesetze durch internationale Standards (also den Codex) zu ersetzen, selbst wenn die Standards noch gar nicht komplett sind.8 Überdies haben die USA 2004 das Mittelamerikanische Freihandelsabkommen mitbegründet. Es ist nach US-Gesetzgebung rechtswidrig (nach internationalem Recht aber legal) und verpflichtet die USA, die Codex-Richtlinien einzuhalten.9
> 
> Wenn die Richtlinien erst einmal eingeführt sind, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr, zu den althergebrachten Normen zurückzukehren. Allerdings können einzelne Staaten Normen einführen, die strenger als der Codex sind. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist die Nahrungsergänzungsmitteldirektive der Europäischen Union. Sobald der Codex in irgendeiner Region befolgt wird, ist er aber definitiv unwiderruflich, solange noch ein Land Mitglied in der WTO ist. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, die Richtlinien in irgendeiner Weise zu widerrufen, auszutauschen oder abzuändern.10, 11, 12



3 USDA: "FSIS official Dr. Karen Hulebak elected chair of Codex Alimentarius Commission", Pressemitteilung Nr. 0175.08, 01.07.08; http://tinyurl.com/6llgke (Stand 17.08.08)
8 US Food and Drug Administration, Federal Register, 11.10.95 (Bd. 60, Nr. 196); http://www.fda.gov/oia/IH_policy.html (Stand 10.07.08)
9 Washington Office on Latin America (WOLA), Central America-Dominican Republic Free Trade Agreement; http://tinyurl.com/5ktvbw (Stand 10.07.08)
10 Laibow: "Nutricide" (Video)
11 Laibow: "Nutraceuticide' and Codex Alimentarius"
12 Laibow, R. E.: "Natural Solutions Foundation's Codex Commission Report" (Video); http://www.healthfreedomusa.org (Stand 10.07.08)


----------



## Das Affenmensch (4. Mai 2009)

Warum man so etwas beschliesst?

Ganz einfach:

Es gibt zu viele Menschen!
Über kurz oder lang wird die Erde an uns zu Grunde gehen (Co²,Seuchen die auch unschuldige Tiere befallen usw)

Depopulation heißt die Devise.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

/push

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen, aber wenn da auch nur ein Funken Wahrheit drin ist, sollte es wohl nicht einfach so verschwinden!

Man überlege sich die Folgen!!

Man kann essen soviel man will, sämtliche Vitamine wurden zerstört und dementsprechend werden WIR Krankheitsanfälliger. Es ist zwischenzeitlich erwiesen das manche Erbkrankheiten erst durch falsche Ernährung auftreten! In diesem Fall: Es wäre alles falsch was man kaufen kann!

Das ist mal wirklich ein Horrorszenario und ich weiß garnicht warum hier keiner mehr reinschreibt!


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

ich habe mich im netz auch mal auf die suche nach informationend azu gemacht. und ja das ding gibt es, aber die richtlinien die spectrumizer zugesand wurden gibt es dort so nicht außer auf einer seite die spec schon verlinkt hat. allerdings wird dort keine stelle im codex genannt wurd das stehen soll und mal ehrliche


> Alle Mikro-Nährstoffe (wie z. B. Vitamine und Mineralien) sind als Giftstoffe anzusehen und aus allen Lebensmitteln zu entfernen, da der Codex die Verwendung von Nährstoffen zur "Vorbeugung, Behandlung oder Heilung von Leiden oder Krankheiten" untersagt


das kann man ja wohl nicht wirklich glauben oder?

übrigens ein weiterer artikel dieser seite:


> Mögen Sie Plastik als Brotaufstrich ? Dann essen Sie Margarine !
> Margarine ist lecker und gesund – eine dick aufs Brötchen aufgetragene Werbelüge, die viele Menschen zum Frühstück schlucken.
> Seit Jahrzehnten macht uns die Industrie da eine billig produzierbare Waffenschmiere aus Öl, Wasser und einer Extraportion Chemie als nahrhaften Butterersatz schmackhaft! Dass wir die Erfindung der Margarine indirekt dem kleinen großen Kaiser von Frankreich verdanken, ist unstrittig: Weil Butter rar war und beim Transport in wärmere Krisengebiete lieber zerfloss, als die Kriegsmaschinerie zu schmieren, sollte ein preiswerter und praktikabler Ersatzstoff her.
> 
> ...


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2009)

Naja, ein Teil in mir hält das immernoch für Schwachsinn. Irgendwie ist das wirklich einfach zu krass, als dass das stimmen kann. Auch von dem "Codex Alimentarius" habe ich mein ganzes Leben lang, bis vor paar Tagen, noch nie was gehört.

Aber wenn das Ganze stimmt und bisher keiner was davon mitbekommen hat und weiterhin mitbekommt, dann ziehe ich aus Respekt, vor soviel Verschleierungstaktik, meinen Hut. Wenn das wirklich so durchgesetzt wird, dann keine Ahnung. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie so unglaublich, dass im Moment nichtmal in die Richtung denken will und kann ... George Orwell lässt grüßen.

Das krasse ist ja zB auch das:





> Die WTO hat schon erkannt, daß viele dem Tod durch vergiftete Nahrung entgehen wollen indem sie ihr Obst und Gemüse für den Eigenbedarf anbauen wollen und hat sich gleich was ausgedacht um diese Menschen auch noch zu erhaschen. Ab dem 31.12.2009 muß Gemüseanbau für den Eigenbedarf bei der gemeinde beantragt werden und es bedarf ihrer Zustimmung. Das bedeutet, die Gemeinde weiß konkret, wer auf welcher Fläche anbaut, kann Genehmigungen verweigern. Oder auch Pestizideinsätze durchführen, damit die Gemüse den gleichen Standard wie gekaufte Gemüse haben (wäre nur konsequent, da die WTO gleichbehandlung von heimischem und importierten Gemüse verlangt).



Naja, am 31.12.2009 wissen wir's genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@sTereoType:
Das meiste lässt sich auf http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/?page_id=157 und deren Unterseiten nachlesen.
Oder http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/?page_id=161
Und hier das Statement von zwei hohen Tieren des Codex, dass "Mikronährstoffe keine Relevanz für die Gesundheit haben (Nutrition is not relevant to health)." -> http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/2003/...t_to_health.htm


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Beim besten Willen: Das 





> beinahe alle homöopathischen Mittel vom Markt genommen werden müssen,


 halte ich für eine krasse Lüge.

Dadurch würden unzählige Leute ihren Job verlieren.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

schwachsinn hoch drei. mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. leider gibt es viel zu viele die auf sowas reinfallen.

formulier deine wahnvorstellungen wissenschaftlich, verweise auf einen haufen quellen, die nichts beweisen und du findest idioten die dir glauben. je grösser deine wahnvorstellungen (weltuntergangsregierungsverschwörung) desto besser.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

der Codey existiert ja schon länger und war nicht wirklich verheimlicht. seine grundsätze kann man auch jederzeit einsehen und wie gesagt da steht nix von dem genannten drin. auch keine andere seite berichtet von sowas und das find ich schon mehr als merkwürdig.
ich denke die seite sieht mit dem codex einfach ihr wirtschaftliches aus denn sie vertreibt halt solche heilkräuter etc die wahrscheinlich nach dem codex nicht dem standard (und zwar in positiver hinsicht ) erfüllen und somit nicht mehr vertrieben werden dürfen. ich persönlich finde das auch gut so. so unterbindet man scharlatarnerie wie z.b. irgendwelche ominösen japanischen pilze die potenz steigen.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, ein Teil in mir hält das immernoch für Schwachsinn. Irgendwie ist das wirklich einfach zu krass, als dass das stimmen kann. Auch von dem "Codex Alimentarius" habe ich mein ganzes Leben lang, bis vor paar Tagen, noch nie was gehört.
> 
> 
> Naja, am 31.12.2009 wissen wir's genau.
> ...




Das ist so deratig krass, dass ich es eigentlich nicht glauben mag! Trotzdem werd ich es mal ein wenig in meiner Signatur behalten, damit das Thema einfach nicht untergeht. Denn wenn da wirklich was drann wäre, dann wäre jeder geschichtliche Völkermord nur ein freches Verhalten gegenüber dem unheimlichen Massenmord der in diesem Artikel mittels Vergiftung beschrieben ist.

Wenn da was dran sein sollte müßte man jetzt was dagegen tun.

Denn danach gilt nur noch eins:

Das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung!


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

hier 

http://www.lmsvg.net/component/option,com_...nc,select/id,2/

kann man sich den codex runterladen und anschauen (sogar auf deutsch).

in D gibt es das deutsche lebensmittelbuch. da stehen ähnliche sachen drin, die schon für deutschland gelten:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Lebensmittelbuch


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hier
> 
> http://www.lmsvg.net/component/option,com_...nc,select/id,2/
> 
> ...



uff!

Aber ich werds mir wohl später mal antun!^^

Für die Gesundheit ist einem doch nichts zu schade!^^ Und wenn es alles in Ordnung ist kann ich später damit prahlen wie gut ich mich mit der Lebensmittelkontrolle auskenne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2009)

Punkt 3.2 -> http://www.codexalimentarius.net/download/...06/cxg_055e.pdf

Vorallem Punkt 3.2.2. Das Maximum an der täglichen Dosis an Vitaminen und Mikronährstoffen ist "established by scientific risk assessment based
on generally accepted scientific data." Und diese "generally accepted scientific data" wird wohl da Subjekt der Änderung werden, wenn sie diesen Entwurf durchsetzen wollen.

Wie schon gesagt: Ab dem 31.12.2009 sind wir alle schlauer. Ich finde es auch einfach zu krass und unglaublich, als das ich einfach so daran glauben könnte. Aber es ist schon ein heikles und interessantes Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

Naja einen hab ich noch:

Health Freedom USA schreibt zu der Rolle Deutschlands beim Codex Alimentarius:

    * 2) Die Parole “Nährstoffe sind Giftstoffe” basiert auf Pseudowissenschaft
    * Die Codex Alimentarius Commission (CAC) hat zwei Komitees welche Ernährung beeinflussen. Eines davon, das “Codex Committee on Nutrition and Foods for Special Dietary Uses” (CCNFSDU), wird angeführt von Dr. Rolf Grossklaus, ein Arzt der glaubt dass Nährstoffe keine Rolle bei der Gesundheit spielen.
      Dies ist die “Führungsfigur” der Codex-Richtlinien über Ernährung und er hat verkündet, dass “Nährstoffe nicht relevant sind für Gesundheit”. So unglaublich es klingen mag, Dr. Grossklaus deklarierte 1994 Nährstoffe als Giftstoffe und startete die Verwendung der Toxikologie (Risikoanalyse) um zu verhindern, dass Nährstoffe irgendeine Auswirkung auf Menschen haben die Nahrungsergänzungsmttel konsumieren! Es sollte erwähnt werden dass Dr. Grossklaus zufälligerweise die Firma für Risikoanalyse gehört, welche das CCNFSDU und Codex über das Thema berät. Diese Firma verdient Geld wenn ihre Toxikologie-Dienste für die “Bewertung” von Nährstoffen herangezogen werden. Hier in den USA nennen wir dies einen “Interessenkonflikt”.
    * Codex besteht aus tausenden Maßstäben und Richtlinien. Eine davon, die Vitamin- und Mineralien-Richtlinie (VMG), wurde entworfen um nur extrem niedrige Dosen von Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen zu erlauben (und um klinisch wirksame Nährstoffe illegal zu machen). Wie kann die VMG die Dosierungen von Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen einschränken? Durch die Verwenduing der Risikoanalyse (Toxikologie) um Nähststoffe zu bewerten.
    * Wenngleich auch die Risikoanalyse eine legitime Wissenschaft ist (ein Bereich der Toxikologie), es ist die falsche Wissenschaft für die Bewertung von Nährstoffen! In diesem Kontext ist es sogar Pseudowissenschaft. Biochemie, die Wissenschaft von Lebensprozessen, ist die korrekte Wissenschaft für die Bewertung von Nährstoffen. Codex Alimentarius behandelt Nährstoffe wie Giftstoffe, was einfach nur verrückt ist. Nährstoffe sind keine Giftstoffe; sie sind essentiell für Leben. Gleichgültig was Funktionäre von Codex Alimentarius sagen um uns davon zu überzeugen, dass die Risikoanalyse eine “wissenschaftliche” Herangehensweise im Bezug auf Nährstoffe sei, sie ist es nicht.

Das hab ich grad auf einer Seite gefunden.

Mir ist es eigentlich egal was sie offiziell schreiben ich frag mal die Spezialisten hier, die es vielleicht etwas leichter herausfinden:

"Stimmt es das dieser Typ dort was zu sagen hat und Nährstoffe tatsächlich als Giftstoffe deklariert?"


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

Völliger Humbuk!

Weltweit gibt es Zigaretten, selbst in den ärmsten Ländern, da dann zum Spottpreis.
Zigaretten machen sowas von KRANK! In den westlichen Ländern wird trotz Überalterung der Bevölkerung versucht, das Rauchen einzuschränken, indem man es durch Verordnungen unbequemer macht. Zigaretten gibt es selbst am Automaten erst ab 18, in Restaurants darf nicht mehr geraucht werden (höchstens seperat), Kneipen müssen als Raucherkneipen ausgewiesen sein, dürfen nicht größer als 75 m² sein, Jugendliche haben keinen Zutritt... 
_Das ideale Mittel also, die Bevölkerung krank zu machen wird nicht gefördert, nicht mal nur toleriert, sondern man versucht etwas dagegen zu tun!!! _Durch diese "Schutzverordnung" macht man sich sogar unbeliebt, da viele Raucher die neuen Verordnungen zum Kotzen finden. 
Auch das Bewusstsein der Menschen ändert sich. Ein Raucher wird mehr und mehr zur "Randgruppe" - so wie es in den USA seit langem ist. 

Das Argument also, die Bevölkerung angesichts der Überbevölkerung absichtlich krank machen zu wollen, ist VÖLLIGER Käse! Da gibt es einfachere Wege, wie das Beispiel "Rauchen" zeigt. Da braucht man keine so bescheuerten Ideen, die im Leben nicht umgesetzt werden können. Beispiele wie das Rauchen gibt es etliche: Bsp: Feinstaub, Umweltplakette etc. --- ALLES Vorgänge, wo bewusst etwas für die Gesundheit der Menschen getan wird, Dinge, die nicht einmal auf der Hand liegen sondern bewusst von der der EU initiert wurden, um Menschen zu schützen u. gesund zu halten. 

Will die EU u./o. die deutsche Politik nicht hochjubeln u. es gibt sicher auch zig Beispiele, wo mehr für den Bürger getan werden muss - Aber wer an solche Unterstellungen glaubt, ist in meinen Augen massiv ungebildet oder paranoid. 

Damit ist also das Argument "Bevölkerung angesichts der Überbevölkerung schrumpfen oder krankmachen" hinfällig. 


Was ist denn jetzt an den angeblichen Planungen dran?
_*Nichts. *_Vielleicht gibt es irgendwelche irren Menschen oder Lobbyisten, die dadurch sicher Vorteile erzielen würden. _*Es ist aber nicht politisch Durchsetzbar ohne einen vermittelbaren Grund. Und den wird es so schnell nicht geben. 
*_
Ebenso fiele eine gerade erst entstandene und von der Politik geförderte Lobby wieder um: nämlich der gesamte BIO-Sektor!

PS: An aller Verschwörungstheoretiker... Die Angela Merkel ist in Wirklichkeit eine Genzucht aus dem Hause Bush und wurde damals in der DDR ausgesetzt, um später als Schläfer gegen das SED-Regime zu agieren. Nach dem unerwarteten Fall der Mauer (Merkel hat da seit sie 17 Jahre alt war täglich dran gefeilt, damit sie irgendwann umkippt), war sie dort überflüssig und man hat beschlossen, dass sie die west-deutsche Politik infiltrieren soll... 

Und Warum??? Im Jahre 2010 wird sie von amerikanischer Seite aus Texas heraus aktiviert und Deutschland wird annektiert und zum 51 Staat der USA. Dann wird bei uns die Todesstrafe eingeführt, ebenso wie in Texas, alle ehemaligen SPD-Wähler werden wegen Hochverrats hingerichtet und für das Jahr 2020 wird es eine schrittweise Verlegung Deutschlands geben. Beginnend in Norddeutschland (geht schneller, weil dort weniger Berge sind, also weniger Masse), werden ganze Landstriche verschifft und direkt südlich von Florida angebaut, solange, bis das ganze deutsche Territorium an der Südgrenze Floridas angesiedelt ist. Wie man den Kölner Dom versetzen will, weiss man noch nicht. Eventuell überlegt man ihn zu Klonen, doch noch hat man da Hemmungen. 

Fakt ist, im Jahre 2020 ist im Herzen Europas ein Riesenloch, Deutschland gibt es nicht mehr, denn Deutsche sind nun Amerikaner und das ehemals deutsche Territorium liegt in den USA. 

Ich will hier aber wirklich keine Panik verbreiten, also erzählt bitte, bitte diese absolut gesicherten Informationen nicht weiter. 
Dass das ganze glaubwürdig ist, seht ihr aber hier: www.cdu.de 
Oder hier http://www.bundesregierung.de/Webs/Breg/DE...gelamerkel.html
Dort seht ihr, dass es tatsächlich eine Angela Merkel gibt, dass sie im Osten lebte und dass sie unsere Bundeskanzlerin geworden ist!!! Ihr seht, es gibt also genügend Beweise für oben beschriebene Zukunftserwartung. Wer jetzt noch Zweifel hat, muss blind sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PS: Gerüchte leben immer davon, dass sie Wirklichkeit und Fiktion miteinander vermischen. Das macht sie  glaubwürdiger. Gerade deshalb sollte man sich ein gewisses Augenmaß bewahren und nicht jedem Humbuk blind hinterher laufen. 

vG


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2009)

@bessonmm: Ob es stimmt oder gelogen ist, wird der 31.12. zeigen.
Auf der einen Seite hast du recht: Es wird scheinbar viel für unsere Gesundheit von Staatsebene aus getan (Umweltplaketten, Rauchverbot, ...)
Aber auf der anderen Seite haben "die" scheinbar wirklich irgendwas in einer heimlichen Küche am brodeln und köcheln, was weniger Vorteilhaft für uns ist.

Es ist die Tendenz zu beiden Seiten erkennbar und spürbar.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Mai 2009)

Um Mal die Gegenseite wenigstens zu Wort kommen zu lassen.



> *R1: Will Codex make all nutritional supplements only available by prescription? Will Codex ban all supplements and make vitamins illegal the same way heroin is illegal? Will all natural herbs and alternative remedies be banned by Codex?*
> 
> These are some of the many unfounded rumours about Codex that can be found on the internet. The Guidelines for Vitamin and Mineral Food Supplements (CAC/GL 55-2005) adopted in 2005 do not contain provisions for the prescription or prohibition of any nutrient supplements. They do not deal with natural herbs and remedies at all (see also W1)
> 
> ...



http://www.codexalimentarius.net/web/faq.jsp


----------



## Spectrales (5. Mai 2009)

Verbietet die Natur!

So ein Schwachsinn..


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

was soll denn am 31.12. passieren? das hab ich noch nicht begriffen.

da soll ein gesetzesentwurf verabschiedet werden. von wem und in welchem land? und von welcher partei? und was soll da drin stehen?

das:

    * biologische Nahrung bestrahlt werden muss,
    * Genfood in biologischer Nahrung nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
    * Genfood überhaupt nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
    * beinahe alle homöopathischen Mittel vom Markt genommen werden müssen,
    * alle Heilkräuter verboten werden müssen,
    * die meisten alternativen Heilweisen und Heilverfahren verboten werden müssen
    * usw.

???

die grünen würden amok laufen .. :-)

das ein gesetzesentwurf verabschiedet wird, heisst dass er von einer partei ins parlament eingebracht wird (jedenfalls hier in D), dann wird drüber abgestimmt. und wenn in dem entwurf der kram drin steht, wird kein vernünftiger mensch dafür stimmen. und selbst wenn dann muss hinterher der bundesrat zustimmen und der präsident unterschreiben. und dann gibts da immer noch das verfassungsgericht bei dem man klagen kann.

soviel dazu.

wenn du nun eine partei gefunden hast, die das verabschieden will, sag mal bescheid. vielleicht kann man auf deren internetseite mehr infos bekommen. privatpersonen, organisationen, vereine u.ä. können in D keine gesetzesentwürfe einbringen.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

also spectrumizer hier wurden nun ne menge fakten genannt (besonders der von thorrak) die eindeutig zeigend as deine quelle mist ist. sie gibt ja nicht ihre quelle an und stellt das einfach mal in den raum. für mich ist die sache damit erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

Dazu muss man sagen, dass das nicht die Schuld EINER Person ist, ich bin erst auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen, weil ich genau so eine RUNDMAIL bekommen habe... Da mich so ein MIST aufregt, musste ich hier was schreiben. 

Das was ich über die Annexion Deutschlands geschrieben habe, muss aber gar nicht so sehr beunruhigen (es sei denn, man war SPD-Wähler), denn ich habe gerade gehört, dass ein neuer Terroranschlag unvergleichbaren Ausmaßes geplant wurde: 
In einem afghanischen Labor wurden Gene von Gorillas, Walen, Menschen und Iso-Matten erstmals erfolgreich miteinander gekreutzt. Resultat ist, dass es nun Isomatten gibt, die nicht mehr nur grün oder schwarz sondern gorillafarben und viel schlimmer noch "denkend" sind. Da die Retorten-Iso-Matten unter Fundamentalisten gezüchtet werden, sind sie mit entsprechenden Gedankengut versorgt worden. Die Iso-Matten sind also extrem radikal und haben ausgewachsen die 3-fache Größe eines Tennisplatzes, da die genetischen Informationen vom Wal hochgezüchtet wurden. Es ist geplant diese Iso-Matten mit Klein-Flugzeugen über alle großen Städte der westlichen Welt abzuwerfen. Am Boden angekommen ersticken die Isomatten alles was kreucht und fleucht und bedecken ganze Landstriche mit ihrem Schaumstoff. Einzige Möglichkeit zu überleben wäre, eine Schaumstoffmotte zu züchten, so dass die Schaumstoffmottenschwärme die herabfallenden Iso-Matten noch in der Luft vertilgen können. Die Wissenschaftler der westlichen Welt arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Züchtung dieser Motte. Eine Motte, die unsere Kultur und unser Überleben retten könnte! Hoffen wir, dass sie schnell genug sind ;-/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

dieses szenario erinenrt mich an Towlie aus southpark. ein genetisch verändertes handtuch das dazu dienen soll die menschen ganz und gar abzutrocken und selbst wenn man trocken ist, einen immer weiter abtrocknet um so die weltherrschaft zu erlangen xD


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2009)

Danke Thorrak. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich auch schon gewundert, dass, umso mehr und umso tiefer man googelt, liest und sucht, umso weniger Fakten man bekommt und tatsächliche Quellennachweise fehlen.
ZB, diese Aussage von "Rolf Grossklaus" dass "Nutrition not relevant to Health" ist, findet man nirgends belegt. Alle Seiten verweisen auf http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/2003/...t_to_health.htm - Und da steht es auch nirgends.

Thema ist für mich damit auch erstmal Ad Acta gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Und ich geh erstmal gesundes Futter essen.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

bessonmm schrieb:


> Völliger Humbuk!
> 
> Weltweit gibt es Zigaretten, selbst in den ärmsten Ländern, da dann zum Spottpreis.
> Zigaretten machen sowas von KRANK! In den westlichen Ländern wird trotz Überalterung der Bevölkerung versucht, das Rauchen einzuschränken, indem man es durch Verordnungen unbequemer macht. Zigaretten gibt es selbst am Automaten erst ab 18, in Restaurants darf nicht mehr geraucht werden (höchstens seperat), Kneipen müssen als Raucherkneipen ausgewiesen sein, dürfen nicht größer als 75 m² sein, Jugendliche haben keinen Zutritt...
> _Das ideale Mittel also, die Bevölkerung krank zu machen wird nicht gefördert, nicht mal nur toleriert, sondern man versucht etwas dagegen zu tun!!! _Durch diese



Alle? Nein! Eine kleiner Regierungsbezirk in China leistet wiederstand und zwingt seine Ämter zum rauchen! ^^

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,622708,00.html


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Mai 2009)

Schwachsinn -.-
Kein Mensch bei Verstand würde sowas unterstützen...
Und selbst wenn es sowas geben sollte, kann man sich dagegen wehren, und unsere Politiker wrden schon was unternehmen.
ich weiss, das ist vllt etwas blauäugig, aber ich hoffe immer noch auf den gesunden Menschenchenverstand


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal etwas weiter gesucht und bin noch über:

http://www.jan-gaspard.de/das-nachrichten-...efaehrlich.html

gestolpert.


Das ist grausam und erschreckend zugleich! Hier mal ein paar Auszüge:

_Kennt jemand Fritz ter Meer?
Der Typ war mitglied im Vorstand (1925 - 1945) von I.G. Farben.
Und er war der Stiefvater von Walther Leisler Kiep (Atlantik Brücke e.v., ex-CDU-Schatzmeister)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_ter_Meer
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walther_Leisler_Kiep
Dieser Fritz ter Meer hat u.a. auch den Slogan "Arbeit macht Frei" erfunden.

Zitat [...]Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs war er verantwortlich für den Aufbau des I.G.–Farben-Werks bei Auschwitz, in dem zur Substanzprüfung Menschenversuche stattfanden[6] und rund 25.000 Zwangsarbeiter unter grausigen Umständen den Tod fanden. 1943 erhielt er das Ritterkreuz des Kriegsverdienstkreuzes.
Im I.G.-Farben-Prozess wurde er am 30. Juli 1948 wegen Plünderung und Versklavung im Zusammenhang mit dem KZ Auschwitz III Monowitz als Kriegsverbrecher zu sieben Jahren Haft verurteilt. Als er im Prozess befragt wurde, ob er die Versuche an Menschen im KZ Auschwitz für gerechtfertigt gehalten habe, antwortete er, dass dies unerheblich gewesen sei:
„Den Häftlingen ist dadurch kein besonderes Leid zugefügt worden, da man sie ohnedies getötet hätte."[7]
[...]
Er wurde im Sommer 1950 wegen „guter Führung" vorzeitig aus der Haft entlassen[8] und wurde unmittelbar nach der Aufhebung der Kriegsverbrecher-Sperrklausel des Alliierten Gesetzes Nr. 35 im Jahr 1956[9]Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender der Firma Bayer AG. In den Folgejahren nahm er zudem Aufsichtsratsposten bei einer Reihe weiterer Firmen an, so unter anderem Theodor Goldschmidt AG, Commerzbank-Bankverein AG, Waggonfabrik Uerdingen, VIAG und Bankverein Westdeutschland AG. Seine Leistungen beim Wiederaufbau der chemischen Industrie in Deutschland gelten als bedeutsam.
[...]

Dieser Fritz ter Meer kam im Knast auf eine "tolle" Idde. Man brauch ja gar nicht so ein Aufwand betreiben was Waffen, Kriegsgerät usw. betrifft. Man brauch ja jediglich die Nahrung zu Kontrulieren.
Also verfasste er mit anderen Pharma Konzern Bossen einen Brief an die Vereinten Nationen, in dem er vorschlug das "Sie" die Kontrolle über die Nahrungsmittel bekommen.
ca. 10 Jahre nach diesem Brief half er dabei die Codex Alimentarius Kommission zu gründen.
Finanziert wird der Codex von der
Zitat:
Ernährungs- und Landwirtschaftsorganisation und der Weltgesundheitsorganisation der /Vereinten_Nationen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Alimentarius
http://www.codexalimentarius.net/
Durchgesetzt wird Codex Alimentarius durch die WTO (Welthandelsorganisation) und zwar durch Sanktionen, nicht durch überzeugung.
Das Prinzip oder der Slogen von Codex bzw. von dieser möchtegern Nahrungsmittelsicherheit lautet: "Vom Bauernhof bis zur Gabel" (from the Farm to the Fork).
Codex Alimentarius beinhaltet bestimmungen über die Nahrungsmittel der Menschen und Tiere. Es ist die totale Lebensmittelkontrolle.
Der altanative bereich wie z.B. Naturheilkunde soll eliminiert werden und wird durch Codex eliminiert, weil Nährstoffe z.B. als potentiell Giftig verkauft werden (in höheren Dosen) was allerdings blödsinn ist. Stichwort da Biochemie! Sollte auch jedem Arzt bewusst sein.
Ob viel Nährstoffe auch viel bringen sein dahingestellt, aber giftit sind sie nicht.
Werden aber unter Codex so klassifiziert und müssen somit einem Toxiachen testverfahren unterzogen werden, dass allerdings nicht geeingnet ist.
(Warum es nicht geeignet ist würde jetzt wieder zu lange werden usw. Aber man kann es leicht im I-net finden. benutzt am besten "ixquix" für die Suche, denn das Speichert nicht so wie Google und andere eure IP Adressen.)
Nährstoffe sind also giftig, das bestätigt ja auch die Studie von Herrn Dr. Rolf Großklaus

http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/232/vitamine_und...ngsergaenzungsm itteln_eine_aktuelle_risikobewertung.pdf
(kann sich ja jeder mal selbst ein Bild von machen)
der natürlich durch die Bundesregierung zum Vorsitzenden des Codex Komitees für „Ernährung und diätetische Lebensmittel" berufen wurde (seit 1998). Weiter ist er Leiter der Fachgruppe 53 „Diätetische Lebensmittel, Ernährung und Allergien" der Abteilung 5 „Lebensmittelsicherheit" im Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung, Berlin (seit 2004).
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/283/vita_grossklaus.pdf
Die Organisation Healt Freedom schreibt zu Grossklaus und dem in Deutschland ansässigen Codex Komitees für diätische Lebensmittel u. A.

Zitat:
"Der CCNFSDU Vorsitzende ist Dr. Rolf Grossklaus, ein deutscher Funktionär, der beträchtliche Kontrolle über die Verfahrensweise ausübt und sich nur gelegentlichem Aufruhr durch die teilnehmenden Delegierten stellen muss, und auch nur dann, wenn er besonders selbstherrlich war...Ungeachtet der oft heftigen Gefechte zwischen den Industrienationen und den Ländern der Dritten Welt über die Zusammensetzung von Säuglings- und Kindernahrung, erwarb dieses spezielle Komitee sogar noch größere traurige Berühmtheit, und wurde so zum Ziel der Aufmerksamkeit für Health-Freedom-Aktivisten in der ganzen Welt, als es sich 1994 direkter mit dem Thema Vitamin- und Mineralstoff-Nahrungsergänzungen beschäftigte und begann, „Richtlinien" aufzustellen, die den internationalen Handel mit Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen regulieren sollen...Es ist wichtig daran zu erinnern, dass diese Richtlinien zur Zeit nicht mehr sind als ein Rahmenwerk, in dem Vitamine und Mineralstoffe mittels einer Risiko-Einschätzung in maximal erlaubte Obergrenzen gezwängt werden sollen. Immer voller Angst gegenüber Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen, deren Bedeutung sie nie erfasst haben, versuchen die Europäer, einen festen Deckel über die maximal erlaubten Obergrenzen zu legen...Wichtig ist auch der Dokumentarfilm des mit einem Filmpreis ausgezeichneten Filmemachers Kevin Miller mit dem Titel „We become silent". Kevin Miller hat einen hervorragenden Dokumentarfilm über den Codex Alimentarius recherchiert, geschrieben, gedreht und produziert. In diesem Film spielen einige der oben genannten Personen eine wichtige Rolle, und er bietet in bildender und unterhaltsamer Weise viele Informationen über den Codex. Die Schauspielerin und Oscar-Preisträgerin Dame Judi Dench spricht den Text."
Health Freedom USA schreibt zu Codex Alimentarius:



			2) Die Parole "Nährstoffe sind Giftstoffe" basiert auf Pseudowissenschaft Die Codex Alimentarius Commission (CAC) hat zwei Komitees welche Ernährung beeinflussen. Eines davon, das "Codex Committee on Nutrition and Foods for Special Dietary Uses" (CCNFSDU), wird angeführt von Dr. Rolf Grossklaus, ein Arzt der glaubt dass Nährstoffe keine Rolle bei der Gesundheit spielen.
Dies ist die "Führungsfigur" der Codex-Richtlinien über Ernährung und er hat verkündet, dass "Nährstoffe nicht relevant sind für Gesundheit". So unglaublich es klingen mag, Dr. Grossklaus deklarierte 1994 Nährstoffe als Giftstoffe und startete die Verwendung der Toxikologie (Risikoanalyse) um zu verhindern, dass Nährstoffe irgendeine Auswirkung auf Menschen haben die Nahrungsergänzungsmttel konsumieren! Es sollte erwähnt werden dass Dr. Grossklaus zufälligerweise die Firma für Risikoanalyse gehört, welche das CCNFSDU und Codex über das Thema berät. Diese Firma verdient Geld wenn ihre Toxikologie-Dienste für die "Bewertung" von Nährstoffen herangezogen werden. Hier in den USA nennen wir dies einen "Interessenkonflikt". Codex besteht aus tausenden Maßstäben und Richtlinien. Eine davon, die Vitamin- und Mineralien-Richtlinie (VMG), wurde entworfen um nur extrem niedrige Dosen von Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen zu erlauben (und um klinisch wirksame Nährstoffe illegal zu machen). Wie kann die VMG die Dosierungen von Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen einschränken? Durch die Verwenduing der Risikoanalyse (Toxikologie) um Nähststoffe zu bewerten. Wenngleich auch die Risikoanalyse eine legitime Wissenschaft ist (ein Bereich der Toxikologie), es ist die falsche Wissenschaft für die Bewertung von Nährstoffen! In diesem Kontext ist es sogar Pseudowissenschaft. Biochemie, die Wissenschaft von Lebensprozessen, ist die korrekte Wissenschaft für die Bewertung von Nährstoffen. Codex Alimentarius behandelt Nährstoffe wie Giftstoffe, was einfach nur verrückt ist. Nährstoffe sind keine Giftstoffe; sie sind essentiell für Leben. Gleichgültig was Funktionäre von Codex Alimentarius sagen um uns davon zu überzeugen, dass die Risikoanalyse eine "wissenschaftliche" Herangehensweise im Bezug auf Nährstoffe sei, sie ist es nicht
[QUOTE/]
http://www.united-mutations.org/?p=17096
Schätzungen von der WHO, Health Freedom und anderen Organisation (unter anderem vom Codex Alimentarius Kommitee Italy) gehen davon aus, dass Codex Alimentarius
Zitat:
"will result in the deaths of at least 3 billion people world wide.

http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/docs/nutricide.pdf
in 3 Millionen Toten Weltweit enden wird. Innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre.
Unter Codex Alimentarius wird es verboten sein sein Obst und oder Gemüse selbst anzubauen. Es sei denn man hält sich an die Vorgaben des Kommitees. Auch z.B. Rinder haben nicht gut lachen. So "MÜSSEN" sie mit einem Rinderwachstumshormon von Monsanto gefüttert werden. Auch wird alles Tierische und Pflantzliche letztendlich "Kalt pateurisiert", oder besser Bestrahlt werden.
Wobei die angegeben grenzwerte komischerweise bei nicht-Regierungs Institutionen oder solchen die nicht in irgendeiner weise von der Regierung abhängig sind, oft zu signifikanten DNA veränderungen oder gar DNA Abbau führten.
Aber das nur am rande.
hir mal eine liste der Bestimmungen und Richtlinien von Codex Alimentarius
Jedenfalls bleibt von der Bedeutung des wortes Nahrungsmittel nicht mehr viel übrig.
In Deutschland wird momentan nicht viel, bzw. ehr wenig Bestrahlt. In 40 anderen Ländern (auch in der EU) hingegen ist es oft schon Standart.
Auch das Codex Alimentarius Kommitee mag die Bestrahlung und hält sie für völlig unbedenglich.
Obwohl bei ganz genauer betrachtung einem schon der Gesundemenschenverstand wiedersprichen sollte.
Wer jetzt denkt das ihm schon niemand verbieten wird seine Bohnensprossen oder sowas anzubauen, dem sei gesagt, oder gezeigt was z.B. in den USA schon passiert.
Sucht mal nach Rohmilch (raw milk) und Polizei (police) das müsste eigentlich schon reichen um die Artikel angezeigt zu bekommen.
Kurz: Spezial Kommandos der Polizei (S.W.A.T.) stürmen schwerst bewaffbet Häuser und verhaften Leute weil sie Rohmilch verkaufen.
-Kein Witz-
Achso, über Monsanto brauche ich hoffentlich ncihts zu sagen. Vielleicht eins, der Konzern hat sich auf die Fahnen geschrieben alles Saadgut auf der Welt zu Kontrullieren.
Sie sind erfinder und vertreiber der sog. GMO´s oder GVO´s (gentechnischveränderte organismen). Gentechnischveränderter Mais hat in Studien gezeigt das Mäuse unfruchtbar wurden.
Ein Beispiel hier:
Zitat:
Über den Zeitraum von 20 Wochen wurden Mäuse mit einer gentechnisch veränderten Maissorte gefüttert. Die Tiere wurden über mehrere Generationen beobachtet und mit Artgenossen einer Kontrollgruppe, die mit herkömmlichen Mais gefüttert worden waren, verglichen.
Das erschreckende Ergebnis: Bereits beim dritten Wurf konnte festgestellt werden, dass die Mäuse wesentlich weniger und vor allem schwächere Jungen zur Welt brachten.
Dies beweist die bis jetzt von der Gentechnik-Industrie geleugnete Veränderung von Organen nach dem Verzehr von gentechnisch verändertem Mais.
Der Mais, der gegen Unkrautvernichtungsmittel beständig ist und selbst Gift gegen Schädlinge produzieren kann, wurde 2005 von der zuständigen EU-Lebensmittelsicherheitsbehörde EFSA als unbedenklich eingestuft und am Markt zugelassen. Damals hieß es, dass es „unwahrscheinlich sei, dass der Mais die Gesundheit von Menschen und Tiere negativ beeinflusst".
http://www.absolut-bio.de/gentechnisch-ver...ht-unfruchtbar/

Interessant, in den USA ist die kennzeichnung der Lebensmittel Verboten. Also es ist Verbot draufzuschreiben "gentechnisch verändert" oder sowas.
Das die gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen sich ebenfalls nicht wieder aussähen lassen liegt an dem sog. Terminator Gen
www.3sat.de/nano/glossar/terminator_gen.html
ich kann jedem die Arte Dokumentation "Monsanto - Mit Gift und Genen" nahelegen.
Wirklich gut.
Übrigends ist Monsanto auch entwickler von "Aspertam" das in so ziemlich jedem "zuckerfreien" Lebensmittel enthalten ist, als künstliches Süssungsmittel.
Zurück zum Codex Alimentarius.
Warum sollte die EU, die WHO, die US-Regierung usw. usw. etwas beschließen oder Vorschreiben, das für uns schlecht ist. Wobei schlecht noch wirklich Human ausgedrückt ist!!! Es wird uns auf dauer Töten um es mal ganz klar zu sagen.
Codex Alimentarius wird von der Pharmaindustrie geführt, die Pharmakonzerne bestimmen was letztentlich ins Regelwerk aufgenommen wird.
Es heißt immer alle Länder seien sich einig, jedoch sagt z.B. Dr. Rima Laibow und Major General Albert Stubblebine III, die zu jedem jährlich stattfinden Codex Treffen fahren, das es absolut nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.
Um es besser zu verstehen sei gesagt, die weniger Reichen länder können sich sehr oft keinen Abgeordeten o.ä. leisten der zu den jährlichen Treffen fährt, sodas viele Länder garnicht vertreten sind.
Da die USA, sowie die Eu die meiste gewichtung innerhalb dieses Kommitees besitzt reicht es meist völlig aus um bestimmte Vorschriften zu erlassen oder Grenzwerte festzusetzten.
Die dann wiederum mit hilfe der Sanktionen der WTO auch umgesetzt werden.
Ein paar sätze evtl noch zu Dr. Rima Laibow und ihrem Mann Major General Albert Subblebine. Sie sind begründer der Natural Solutions Foundation (NSF) einem non-profit- Unternehmen.
Dr. Rima Laibow ist Studierte Ärztin und praktizeirt seit ca. 40 Jahren. Sie nutzt ausschließlich hoch dusierte Nährstoffe zur behandlung von z.B. Imunerkrankungen. Und sie heilt sehr oft erfolgreich z.B. Krebs, was sie allerdings nicht so offen sagt, da man ihr sonst die zulassung entzieht. Und amn sollte der Frau wirklich mal zuhören.
Major General Albert Subblebine III war von 1981 - 1984 kommandierener General der United States Army Intelligence and Security Command (INSCOM).
INSCOM ist das nachrichtendienstliche und Sicherheits-Hauptkommando der US-Army. Er war u.a. für strategische Operationen von CIA und NSA veranwortlich.
Und er war der 3 höchste General der gesamten US Army.
Und er behauptet u.a. das es keine Boing 747 war die in das Pentagon eingeschlagen ist, sowie das der 11 September ein kompleter inside Job bzw. eine False Flag operation war und dazu diente die Ziel die vom PNAC (Project for the New American Century) aufgezeigt werden umzusetzten.
Da muss ich immer an die Forderung für "Rassenspeziefische Biowaffen" oder "Rassenspeziefische Viren" denken. Warum auch immer. Daran wird übrigends tatsächlich geforscht. Es ist nicht nur eine bloße Forderung.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> Und da steht noch mehr!
> 
> Ich möchte NICHT Panik schüren oder sagen das es alles wahr ist was dort steht, aber es gibt mir doch zu denken und bin natürlich gespannt was ihr dazu beizutragen habt!


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

Alle? - habe ich nicht behauptet.. (s.u.) - Trotzdem ein geiler Spiegel-Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



bessonmm schrieb:


> Völliger Humbuk!
> 
> Weltweit gibt es Zigaretten, selbst in den ärmsten Ländern, da dann zum Spottpreis.
> Zigaretten machen sowas von KRANK! _*In den westlichen Ländern*_ wird trotz Überalterung der Bevölkerung versucht, das Rauchen einzuschränken, indem man es durch Verordnungen unbequemer macht. Zigaretten gibt es selbst am Automaten erst ab 18, in Restaurants darf nicht




PS: Neueste Infos von der Front: 

Das Bundeskabinett hat in einem Eilverfahren das eingangs erwähnte Gesetz schon heute erlassen! Darüber hinaus sind nun auch Schwimmen, Radfahren und Joggen verboten! 

Offiziell heißt es, diese Extremsportarten seien zu gefährlich. Inoffiziell wissen wir alle: Die wollen, dass wir krank werden und elendig an Fettsucht, Zucker und Herzinfarkt verrecken! 

Verstöße gegen diese Verordnug werden mit bis zu 2 Jahren Gefängnisstrafe geahndet. Da es im Volksmund heißt, dass auch Lachen gesund sei, wurde dies vorsorglich auch in den Bußgeldkatalog aufgenommen und kann mit einer Höhe von bis zu 500 € geahndet werden. 

Eilmeldung: Ein cleverer Bursche (Timm Thaler) hat sicherheitshalber sein Lachen bereits verkauft, um sich vor Restriktionen zu schützen. (vgl. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timm_Thaler).


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

Ist ja schön, dass du deine Witze darüber machst bessonmm! Ich hab dir noch einen:

www.bfr.bund.de/cm/232/vitamine_und_mineralstoffe_in_nahrungsergaenzungsmitteln_eine_aktuelle_risikobew
ertung.pdf

Direkt vom Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung!

Trag das mal oben ein und lies dir die PDF durch.....

ich könnt echt lachen.....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, dass du deine Witze darüber machst bessonmm! Ich hab dir noch einen:
> 
> www.bfr.bund.de/cm/232/vitamine_und_mineralstoffe_in_nahrungsergaenzungsmitteln_eine_aktuelle_risikobew
> ertung.pdf
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau weshalb du belustigt warst,aber da musste ich auch etwas lachen. Ich kann zwar nicht sagen, ob die Mengenangaben alle stimmen, aber ich wage mich dennoch weit genug vor um zu behaupten: Wenn durch diese Analyse die ganze "Regierung will Vitamine verbieten"-Hysterie ausgelöst wurde dann Gute Nacht.
Ironischerweise sind die Hautpsünder dabei die Nahrungsmittelergänzungen, die ja eigentlich die Anstifter des ganzen Komplotts sein sollen.

Und verfluchte Axt, sogar Sauerstoff ist in hohen Konzentrationen bzw unter hohem Druck giftig!



> schlimmer noch dass diwasserstoffmonoxid im umlauf ist ...



Deswegen dusche ich so selten wie möglich. Wer weiß schon, wieviel die von dem Zeug täglich in unsere Rohre schütten.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

schlimmer noch dass diwasserstoffmonoxid im umlauf ist ... 

http://dr-luthardt.de/chemie/DHMO.pdf


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, dass du deine Witze darüber machst bessonmm! Ich hab dir noch einen:
> 
> www.bfr.bund.de/cm/232/vitamine_und_mineralstoffe_in_nahrungsergaenzungsmitteln_eine_aktuelle_risikobew
> ertung.pdf
> ...



Na ENDLICH!!!! Das ist ja echt irre, was Du da gepostet hast!!! Da steht ja alles drin, was eingangs erwähnt wurde: 

biologische Nahrung bestrahlt werden muss,
Genfood in biologischer Nahrung nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
Genfood überhaupt nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
beinahe alle homöopathischen Mittel vom Markt genommen werden müssen,
alle Heilkräuter verboten werden müssen,
die meisten alternativen Heilweisen und Heilverfahren verboten werden müssen
Und diesmal ist es sogar von einem *Bundesinstitut!!!!* (bitte wie gewohnt, den Sarkasmus nicht überlesen).

Heftig! Ein *Aufschrei geht durch die Republik!* Noch heute Abend werden auch *seriöse Quellen*, wie SPIEGEL, ZEIT, SÜDDEUTSCHE, FAZ, TAZ, HEUTE, TAGESSCHAU und weniger seriöse wie RTL AKTUELL, RTL2-NACHRICHTEN und morgen früh die BILD darüber berichten!!!

Nun mal im Ernst: 

Wer lesen kann, der Lese... Und wenn er es kann, dann gleicht er vielleicht doch mal dieses jüngste PDF inhaltlich mit den hier eingangs erwähnten Punkten ab! DA PASST NIX DAVON! 

Was soll mir dieses Dokument beweisen? Dass manche Vitamine und Mineralien in zu Hoher Dosierung eher schädlich sind? Dass manche Vitamine und Mineralien in Mindestdosierungen ebenso unerlässlich sind? Das weiß ich schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten. So steht beispielsweise auf S. 21, dass 25 Prozent der Bevölkrerung die empfohlene Tagesmenge Vitamin A nicht erreicht: Ein Plädoyé *für* VITAMINVERGABE durch Nahrungsergänzungmittel. Es geht allerdings darum, dass man abwägen will zwischen ZUVIEL und ZUWENIG Vitaminen und Mineralien - und das völlig berechtigt. BEIDES ist nicht gesund (je nach Vitamin unterschiedlich gefährlich).  

INHALTLICH STEHT DA NICHTS DRIN, was die Eingangs erwähnten Punkte untermauert! Aber auch gar nichts. 

Das ist genau das, was ich mit meiner Merkel-Verschwörungstherorie (das war nur ein GAG!!! - ist NICHT wirklich so) zeigen wollte. Ich schreib irgendeinen Scheiß und verweise dann auf Quellen. *Die QUellen sind entweder nicht "tauglich" oder aber sie sind "tauglich" (wie z.B. ein Bundesinstitut) werden aber VÖLLIG SINNENTSTELLT angeführt. *

Wie gesagt, geh auf Bundesregierung.de und Du siehst, die Merkel gibts echt, u. die ist in Ostdeutschland groß geworden, willst du jetzt noch ernsthaft bestreiten, dass sie von den AMIS gezüchtet wurde und dass Deutschland annektiert wird? 


PS: Wer wissen will, warum welche Mineralstoffe und Vitamine in zu hohen Mengen schädlich sein können, kann sich die folgenden Links (auch vom Bundesinstitut) durchlesen. *Nie und nirgends ist aber ein generelles Verbot von Mineralstoffen, Vitaminen oder Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln zu erkennen, geschweige denn, mit der Intention, der Menschheit zu schaden!*

Vitamine: 
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/238/verwendung_v...bensmitteln.pdf

Mineralstoffe: 
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/238/verwendung_v...haft_4_2004.pdf


Bitte an alle, die die Muße haben mal darin zu lesen oder zu blättern. Gleicht die Texte doch bitte mit den ursprünglichen Thesen (die hier als Fakten verkauft werden) ab. Schreibt, wo Ihr in diesen amtlichen Dokumenten belegt seht, dass das hier authentisch ist: 

biologische Nahrung bestrahlt werden muss,
Genfood in biologischer Nahrung nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
Genfood überhaupt nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig ist,
beinahe alle homöopathischen Mittel vom Markt genommen werden müssen,
alle Heilkräuter verboten werden müssen,
die meisten alternativen Heilweisen und Heilverfahren verboten werden müssen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Mai 2009)

Dazu fällt mir noch ein Zitat aus "Dr House" ein.



> Dr. Gregory House: No fever, glands normal. Missing her vaccination dates.
> Mother: We're not vaccinating.
> Dr. Gregory House: Think they don't work?
> Mother: I think some multinational pharmaceutical company wants me to think they work. Pad their bottom line.
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2009)

Alles ist potentiell giftig und gefährlich, es kommt lediglich auf die Dosierung an...


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

house ist GEIL!

und ja, richtig. 

und leider fehlt mir die Zeit den ganzen Mist hier noch in den zig andern Foren zu verbreiten, die sich damit ernsthaft auseinandersetzen, wie die Regierungen den Massenmord an ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung planen...

vg


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

bessonmm schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, der Lese... Und wenn er es kann, dann gleicht er vielleicht doch mal dieses jüngste PDF inhaltlich mit den hier eingangs erwähnten Punkten ab! DA PASST NIX DAVON!



Zitat daraus:
"_Fazit (I)

 -Die Festlegung von einheitlichen Höchstmengen *ist nicht nur* für den freien
Warenverkehr von NEM und angereicherten Lebensmittel erforderlich, sondern
dient vor allem dem gesundheitlichen Verbraucherschutz zur Vermeidung von
Risiken infolge einer Überdosierung von bestimmten Vitaminen und
Mineralstoffen_."

Das ist es, was mich nachdenklich gemacht hat!

"nicht nur" ist eine gefährliche Formulierung die weiteres "Ausbaupotential" hat.

Aber du hast ja recht!

/ironie on

Natürlich würden amerikanische Pharmariesen der Regierung sagen, sie solle bitte dazu schreiben das die neuen Lebensmittelrichtlinien allein der Bevölkerungsreduzierung dienen und es nicht böse gemeint ist, dass man sie alle krank macht und verkümmern läßt!

/ironie off

Ich bin kein Lebensmittelwissenschaftler und ich auch kein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet! Trotzdem versuche ich über dieses Meinungsforum mehrere Antworten einzuholen, Meinungen von Menschen anzuhören, die sich damit auskennen.

Ich weiß nicht mit welchem Nick du sonst unterwegs bist, du hast ja deinen Nick bisher nur genutzt um in diesem Thread zu schreiben. Ist dir das Thema so wichtig? Nein! Kann eigentlich nicht sein! Sonst würdest du es ja nicht jedesmal ins lächerliche ziehen. Oder ist genau das deine Intention? 

Es geht einfach um den Bedeutungsgrad von Nahrungsmitteln in der Gesellschaft. Die Gesellschaft bezieht sie nun mal überwiegend von Großlieferanten und ob die jetzt Vergiftet oder einfach rar werden. Es hätte katastrophale Folgen für die Bevölkerung!

Des weiteren sind gerade die Vitamine usw unheimlich wichtig für ein gesundes Immunsystem! Man stelle sich vor, es gäbe so einen Plan wirklich. Jede Grippe würde "schwächere" Menschen ausrotten. 

Interessant fand ich auch die Stelle mit: "raw milk" & "police" da man tatsächlich Berichte findet.

Man muß sich mal über die Ausmaße so eines Plans bewußt werden:

Pharmakonzerne würden mittels diesem Gesetzes Nahrungsmittel auf ein ungesundes Maß hinunter schrauben und die Konsumenten wären gezwungen entweder Nahrungsmittelergänzungen zu kaufen oder später Medizin wenn sie krank sind. Wer von vorneherein von Natur aus "schwächer" ist, würde wohl an den Krankheiten sterben. Während die Weltbevölkerung so dezimiert werden würde, würde sie gleichzeitig ihr Geld in Nahrungsmittelergänzungen sowie in Medizin investieren und die Pharmakonzerne könnten praktisch Stück für Stück alles aufkaufen.

Natürlich geht das nicht von heute auf morgen! Erst führt man Obergrenzen ein, dann bestrahlt man Lebensmittel, später werden die nicht bestrahlten Lebensmittel nur noch mit vorherigem gestellten Antrag erlaubt. Und es fällt kaum einem auf.

Dieser Plan hört sich an wie aus einem Horrofilm!

Mir persönlich gibt sowas schon zu denken und ich suche lieber ein wenig herum als es als reinen Unfug abzutun. Dieser ellenlange Text den ich vorhin mal zitiert habe werd ich auch mal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Gerade weil die Amis vieles von der deutschen Forschung nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg übernommen haben. 

Jetzt bist du wieder an der Reihe hier nen flachen Witz rein zu posten, immerhin hast du das Thema noch nicht genug ins lächerliche gezogen.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

find ich schon ein wenig hart. Ich find die Tatsache schon verrückt, dass es dafür überhaupt ein Gremium gibt, aber wenn das durchgesetzt wird...Da werd ich mich wohl ein bischen damit befassen und dann ein Urteil über die Glaubwürdigkeit fällen.

Zum Glück haben wir nen Garten, dann ist eben Acker anstatt Wiese angesagt.


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

So manch einem ist eben nicht zu helfen.. Ich kann nur meinen letzten Eintrag wiederholen: 

...und leider fehlt mir die Zeit den ganzen Mist hier noch in den zig andern Foren zu verbreiten, die sich damit ernsthaft auseinandersetzen, wie die Regierungen den Massenmord an ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung planen... 

*Viel Freude beim Kampfeinsatz gegen die Illusion!* Jeder Mensch braucht so seine Ziele im Leben und wenn man sich auch an Verschwörungstheorien aufgeilt - HF & Good Luck

EINEN TIPP zum Abschluss: 

- Suche eine *seriöse Quelle*
- Oder mach es zu einer *seriösen Nachricht* - Mach die Medien darauf aufmerksam, schreib sie an: Schreib an Spiegel.de, heute, taz, faz, sz, was auch immer - schreib sie alle an! 
*Wenn Dich die Wahrheit interessiert und nicht nur dummes Rumgelaber von Möchtegernexperten in einem "online-SPIELE-Forum" (gutes Forum für Wahrheitsfindung in wissenschaftlichen Fragen, muss man schon sagen) oder Infos von minderseriösen Quellen, dann schreib diese Medien an* -  mache sie Aufmerksam. Und wenn da was Wahres dran ist, haben die 1000mal bessere Möglichkeiten dies zu recherchieren und aufzudecken als DU in irgendeinem Spieleforum... 

Sry, aber ist ja kaum zu übertreffen, diese Infantilität. 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Schlagzeilen der nächsten Tage und Wochen, denn ich verlass mich drauf, dass Du Dich ernsthaft um Wahrheitsfindung bemühst und Entsprechendes in die Wege leitest. Vielen Dank für diesen für die Gesellschaft wichtigen Beitrag - schließlich werden wir, wenn die Thesen wahr sind, so etwa 2-3 Milliarden Menschen retten können, und dass vielleicht nur durch Dich und Dein Engagement. 

*Und falls Du nicht mal eine halbwegs renomierte Mediengesellschaft finden kannst, die dieser in diesem Ausmaß bisher ungekannten MASSENVERNICHTUNG nachgeht*, haben wir ein weiteres Indiz für die Verschwörung von der Vernichtung der Menschen: 

Die Pharmakonzerne haben bereits flächendeckend alle Mediengesellschaften der westlichen Welt eingekauft!

Vielen Dank und Viel Glück!!!


----------



## Zorkal (5. Mai 2009)

Bessonmm hat sich erst angemeldet als dieses Thema eröffnet wurde und hat bisher nur in diesen Thread gepostet. Ich denke er ist eine Marionette der Massenmörder...äh Pharmaindustrie, der Regierung, der Lebensmittelmafia und den Freimauern der uns hier beschwichtigen soll.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Bericht von 2005 über die Beziehungen von Politik und BiotechIndustrie in Amerika:

http://www.gen-ethisches-netzwerk.de/GID171_richardt

Hier ein Bericht über die Einführung von Gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen von 2003

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,272797,00.html



@bessonmm

Ja ja ich verstehe das schon dass du mehr in anderen Foren zu tun hast wo die Leute mehr Ahnung haben und du das Thema nicht einfach mal so runter reden kannst!^^

Zum Thema "Illusion"

Ich bin gentechnisch veränderten Lebensmitteln GRUNDSÄTZLICH gegenüber KRITISCH weil man eben nicht unbedingt sofort sieht, ob es Auswirkungen auf den menschenlichen Organismus hat!

Und alleine schon der Geschmacksunterschied zwischen Strauchtomaten und Holländischen Powertomaten sollte jeder bemerken.

Zitat:
"Wenn Dich die Wahrheit interessiert und nicht nur dummes Rumgelaber von Möchtegernexperten in einem "online-SPIELE-Forum" (gutes Forum für Wahrheitsfindung in wissenschaftlichen Fragen, muss man schon sagen)"

Du würdest dich wundern was sich hier so alles rumtreibt... es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass ich hier erwarte das ein Experte dem Anderen die Türklinke in die Hand gibt. Aber es gibt ziemlich viele Menschen die eben auch mal weiter forschen oder tatsächlich auf manchen Gebieten tätig sind. 

Und glaube mir: Wäre ich mir 100 % sicher das sowas abläuft dann hätte ich es schon lange woanders veröffentlicht! 

Ich bin der Sache nach wie vor kritisch gegenüber eingestellt aber frag mich warum du ständig ein Problem damit hast, dass ich mich weiter damit beschäftige!


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

Saugeil Zorkal, Du hast mich enttarnt. Binnen 5 Minuten sollten ein paar Junx vom NSA oder BND bei Dir vor der Tür stehen, dann gehts nach Guantanamo oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bessonmm (5. Mai 2009)

Artikel über Gentechnik etc. sind auch interessant - aber das ist ein anderes Thema als dieser Mist hier! ---- Dem ganzen stehe ich ebenfalls kritisch gegenüber, das hat aber nichts mit so einer Verschwörungstheorie zu tun, wie es hier beschrieben wird. 
DAS ist einfach nur Käse!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

bessonmm schrieb:


> Saugeil Zorkal, Du hast mich enttarnt. Binnen 5 Minuten sollten ein paar Junx vom NSA oder BND bei Dir vor der Tür stehen, dann gehts nach Guantanamo oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist ja immernoch da!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennst du den Film "Endgame"? Von Alex Jones?

Den werd ich mir mal anschauen müssen.....


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Mai 2009)

bessonmm schrieb:


> Artikel über Gentechnik etc. sind auch interessant - aber das ist ein anderes Thema als dieser Mist hier! ---- Dem ganzen stehe ich ebenfalls kritisch gegenüber, das hat aber nichts mit so einer Verschwörungstheorie zu tun, wie es hier beschrieben wird.
> DAS ist einfach nur Käse!!!



Endlich kann man mit dir mal reden ohne das du alles ins lächerliche ziehst!

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass unsere Regierung soetwas absichtlich machen würde! Dafür ist sie nicht skrupelos genug. Aber ich glaube sie wäre naiv genug um es nicht zu merken!

Und wenn du mich fragst ob ich es den Amis zutrauen würde, frag ich dich, ob du ihnen zutrauen würdest, dass sie für Öl in ein Land einmarschieren würden!


Jetzt kommts dick!^^ 

Bitte nur weiterlesen wer kein "leichtes Gemüt" besitzt.

Wußtest du, dass diese Firma Monserata gentechnisch veränderte Kartoffeln im Rahmen eines "Gemeinschaftsprojekts" in Mexiko angesiedelt hat? Das ganze begann 1991 http://www.hamburger-bildungsserver.de/wel...biopfl-212.html

Erschreckend wie klein die Welt doch ist......


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und verfluchte Axt, sogar Sauerstoff ist in hohen Konzentrationen bzw unter hohem Druck giftig!


das ist es jetzt schon denn die freien radikale in der luft die wir atmen zerstören zellgewebe und lassen uns so altern.


----------



## Azure_kite (12. Mai 2009)

Mal was weiteres

Es gäb schon ein paar Interessenten, einerseits natürlich Pharmakonzerne, "Agrarkonzerne"(eigtl. Chemiekonzerne) wie Monsanto, es finden sich bestimmt weitere

Bin mal gespannt ob wircklich so eine krasse Einschränkung kommen wird, die Deutsche Regierung ist ja spezialisiert auf umsetzung von Eu-Richtlinien und deren unnötige Verschärfung
Ein groteil unserer Gesetze wird ja schon von der Eu bestimmt und oft fast identisch Übernommen, lediglich etwas angepasst ans deutsche recht.

Die Welt wird in jedem Fall weiter gehen, der Mensch sollte etwas für die Gemeinschft tun( finde da die Lehre der Stoa nicht schlecht), wir werden sehen was passieren wird und wir können nur das beste draus machen, alles hat irgendwann ein Ende.
Wie heist es in einem Ärzte-Lied so schön:
Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld wenn sie so bleibt.


----------



## Thrawns (12. Mai 2009)

Langsam wird's echt das Forum der Spinner.


----------



## skyline930 (12. Mai 2009)

Kapitalismus lässt grüßen..


----------

